# Cops



## AllenOK (May 26, 2005)

GOOD
Madison, WI policeman had a perfect spot to watch for speeders, but wasn't getting many. Then he discovered the problem - a 12-year-old boy was standing up the road with a hand painted sign, which read "RADAR TRAP AHEAD". The officer then found a young accomplice down the road with a sign reading "TIPS" and a bucket full of money. (And we used to just sell lemonade!)

BETTER
A motorist was mailed a picture of his car speeding through an automated radar post in La Crosse, WI. A $40 speeding ticket was included. Being cute, he sent the police department a picture of $40. The police responded with another mailed photo of handcuffs.

BEST
A young woman was pulled over for speeding. As the Wisconsin State Trooper Officer walked to her car window, flipping open his ticket book, she said, "I bet you are going to sell me a ticket to the State Troopers Ball. "He replied, "Wisconsin State Troopers don't have balls." There was a moment of silence while she smiled, and he realized what he'd just said. He then closed his book, got back in his patrol car and left. She was laughing too hard to start her car.


----------



## buckytom (May 26, 2005)

lol, good one allen.

those kids are pretty smart. i'd toss a buck or 2 out the window as i sped by...


----------



## crewsk (May 26, 2005)

Those are great Allen!  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## pdswife (May 26, 2005)

hehehehe!  Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## middie (May 26, 2005)

roflmao. these are good.


----------



## Dove (May 26, 2005)

*Very good ...LOL*


----------



## Alix (May 26, 2005)

LOVE THOSE! Thanks so much for the laughs.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 26, 2005)

ROFLMAO - those were GREAT!


----------

